

How farmers from rural China bet on the stock market and lost - adventured
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia_pacific/how-farmers-from-rural-china-bet-on-the-stock-market-and-lost/2015/08/29/a16f8492-4cb8-11e5-80c2-106ea7fb80d4_story.html

======
dotcoma
How strange. Don't you remember when your mechanic told you that Pets.com was
the future?

